

Benchmarking databases - itcmcgrath
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/127821/benchmarking-databases

======
itcmcgrath
My gut tells there should be a method of defining data and transactions to
benchmark and allowing a DAL that is excluded from the benchmark that enables
them to be translated as appropriate for each DB

The cynic in me tells me there it will be extremely-hard/impossible to make it
meaningful with the different CAP theorem compromises the different databases
make.

